# Help Wanted: Placekicker needed for Minnesota Vikings



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Tryouts will be held this week. I have never seen a team squander leads like these guys. I just don't need that kind of aggravation on a Sunday. I am still in shock. Running game looked good, but I am not a fan of the three back rotation. How can Bennet get better not getting twenty carries. I also think the Randy ratio is not a good idea. You have three talented receivers along with tight ends, backs, QB's so spread the ball around. Just my opinion. Looks like we could have another high draft pick we can't sign :lost:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, how are all you 9 and 7 boys feeling today? If they win nine games, I'll eat your geese.

I was listening to the radio when Brien missed his second extra point. Paul Allen, the radio play by play guy, minced no words. He just said, "Oh, just get the hell out!" I don't think Brien will be around next Sunday.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Last year the Vikes handed the pathetic Carolina Panthers their only victory of the season. Now (oh my gosh) the Panthers are undefeated and already have doubled the victories that they have had all season last year. Gee, who should I root for? I don't get to see many Vikings games out here, Monday night is about it. I watch them whenever I can out here (I really do, Chris!). Oh, what a cluster! By the way, how 'bout the Wolfpack (NCSU), ranked 16 this week!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

As the great Jim Mora said"Playoffs??!!! We can't even win a flippin game, how are we supposed to make the playoffs??!!"

Well, the good news is that we are looking at resigning Grandpa Gary Anderson :eyeroll:

Vikings are horrible. I used to cry when they lost, now I laugh, and then go to the turf to relieve the frustration.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let me know next time Muskat.....I'll join you. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

We might as well just go there next Sunday, cause Lord knows the vikes arent going to win :******:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

After they get a kicker, what's next? Quaterback who can find (and pass to) an open receiver, defensive secondary, or offense that can score more than 3 pts when they have it first and goal? Looks like a long list to fill before they can get to .500


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought that Culpepper was doing a great job at finding the open receiver, even though he fumbled 4 times!!!!!!!!! The only real problem the vikes have is their ability to play hard for four quarters. They just can't do it. I guarantee that no Championship team can get by with giving 100 percent for 2 or three quarters.

One other thing I have really been impressed with is the ability of the O-Line to create lanes for the Tri-headed run attack.

Who am I kidding though, they will lose all their games this year.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Well my prediction of 5 -11 :roll: is looking good


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Fetch, I have to hand it to ya! I think you will come in about the closest-provided they get that first win :lol: Now, I don't mean to poke too much fun-but I still have a limited number of Bronco Bandwagon Tickets if anyone cares to get on the Gold Express :roll: That is the only thing that interferes with hunting- is Sunday afternoons are like a holy day-when the Bronc's are playing, TV is loud, Beer is cold, Phone is off the hook :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually I said 11-5 - But I wasn't sure which way it would go  - It's much better to laugh at them - than be a hardcore fan :beer: :wink:


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

5-11 may be a little too optimistic.


----------

